# Schwinn Starburst ever come with White lettering?



## jpromo (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a Starburst headbadge I pulled off a toasted 25th of November '60 Traveler. The lettering looks legitimately white, like it never was black. I'm wondering if they did this really early on and realized it wasn't very visible?


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Nov 4, 2011)

I have never seen one in white, what color bike did it come on?  Very Cool.  Jeff


----------



## jpromo (Nov 7, 2011)

It was a blue Traveler. Two firsts, white letters, and a starburst on a Traveler which looked to be original. Any ideas?


----------



## mruiz (Nov 7, 2011)

Sun baked, spen lots of time out in the sun.
 Mitch


----------

